# Talking rubbish



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Watch this

Powerland Video: Trash Talking in Cairo

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

For an Egyptian, mind you an Egyptian garbage collector? The guy's English was something else to be happy about!

I believe the same concept is widely spread in India for a couple of years now, but it's still great to see it happening in here :clap2:

And for those who tend to blame the _half naked Western pigs_ for EVERYTHING! It's was a Western organization that made this happen!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> For an Egyptian, mind you an Egyptian garbage collector? The guy's English was something else to be happy about!
> 
> I believe the same concept is widely spread in India for a couple of years now, but it's still great to see it happening in here :clap2:
> 
> And for those who tend to blame the _half naked Western pigs_ for EVERYTHING! It's was a Western organization that made this happen!


Actually, this has been going on for years in Egypt too, take a look at this link from 2008, where our guy Hanna Fathy is also featured :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Actually, this has been going on for years in Egypt too, take a look at this link from 2008, where our guy Hanna Fathy is also featured :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Never looked at the date, I'd like to convince myself it was just a dumb moment 

His English still impresses me though :clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Never looked at the date, I'd like to convince myself it was just a dumb moment
> 
> His English still impresses me though :clap2:


Well, the video is new but he's been working for Solar Cities for years. Apparently he taught himself English. 

I'm really impressed. More Hanna Fathys please!!!


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

nice! Loved it  I'll share this if you don't mind x


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Actually, this has been going on for years in Egypt too, take a look at this link from 2008, where our guy Hanna Fathy is also featured :clap2::clap2::clap2:


It seems I forgot to provide the link I was talking about.  Sorry guys, here it is:

In Cairo Slum, the Poor Spark Environmental Change : NPR


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

HeartDream said:


> nice! Loved it  I'll share this if you don't mind x


Of course! share away


----------

